# 2018 Tawas River



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Anyone posting the latest on what is being caught in the Tawas River now?


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Smallies are starting to show, alnong with suckers, pike and walleye.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Fished the river for the first time this Spring, mixed bag, sheepshead, carp, cat, and two bass when I switched to plastic, all in all a good day.


----------

